# Ryujinx taken down from Appveyor, project to move to GitHub Releases



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2022)

Emulator takedowns? This is new, or at least not seen in a long long time.


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2022)

Nintendo ninja's at it again...


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 22, 2022)

Anybody use Ryujinx b/c I don't? I prefer YuZu since it has more ease of use.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> Nintendo ninja's at it again...



Yes, let's all bash Nintendo for no good reason. Meanwhile those of us who know better are using Yuzu anyway.


----------



## samantas5855 (Jan 22, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> Anybody use Ryujinx b/c I don't? I prefer YuZu since it has more ease of use.


I use Ryujinx. Yuzu is very broken. How is Yuzu easier to use? Its filled with settings like accuracy and stuff like that.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 22, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> I use Ryujinx. Yuzu is very broken. How is Yuzu easier to use? Its filled with settings like accuracy and stuff like that.


Ryujinx would stutter for me compared to YuZu which I noticed especially on Super Mario Galaxy [w/in SM3DAS] from the sequence in the Village area w/ the toads when all the comets are coming from the sky and on Super Mario 3D World when you're challenging Bowser on a Boss level where he's in his "Cadillac" and he's throwing soccer balls at you. And my gameplay in Super Mario Galaxy was hindered b/c the game's audio was borked from my recollection.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 22, 2022)

thing is "why"? it has no copyrighted code to my knowlege this is leaving a bad taste with me like discords "no distributing cheats" rule in their TOS where only one mere country (Japan) has an actual ban on it


----------



## diggeloid (Jan 22, 2022)

Appveyor sucks anyways. Gitlab Pipelines would be better since it's open source and can be self-hosted, but Github is a good alternative just because it means Microsoft is footing the bill for it


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 22, 2022)

Getting into an argument in record time over which emulator is better seems like a silly things. I think its crazy awesome there are two significant switch emulators in the first place!

Regarding the project getting pulled without notice or explination, that is a shitty thing to do when you should remember that developers are supposed to be the customers on the platform in the first place.


----------



## samantas5855 (Jan 22, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> Ryujinx would stutter for me compared to YuZu which I noticed especially on Super Mario Galaxy [w/in SM3DAS] from the sequence in the Village area w/ the toads when all the comets are coming from the sky and on Super Mario 3D World when you're challenging Bowser on a Boss level where he's in his "Cadillac" and he's throwing soccer balls at you. And my gameplay in Super Mario Galaxy was hindered b/c the game's audio was borked from my recollection.


If you dont have a complete shader cache you get stutters


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 22, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> If you dont have a complete shader cache you get stutters


Ryujinx is generally slower than yuzu in most games, and each emulator has games that work better than in the other one.
It's dumb to choose one over the other at this point, they both have their use.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 22, 2022)

It doesn't matter. Two emulators are better than one. Test either one to suit you the best.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 22, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> If you dont have a complete shader cache you get stutters


The only way to get one of those (legally) is to play through the game yourself at least once meaning you have to endure a sub-par experience.

Since that is the case then first-time playthroughs on Ryujinx aren't nearly as good as yuzu. Whenever they add faster shader caching it'll alleviate this problem.


----------



## ZeroFX (Jan 22, 2022)

Appveyor became shit throughout the years.


urbanman2004 said:


> Anybody use Ryujinx b/c I don't? I prefer YuZu since it has more ease of use.


i use ryujinx, way faster on my machine and more stable, yuzu has lots of problems specially with newer or heavier titles, crashes, glitches and less accuracy in general. And its devs can't handle shit emojis. Yuzu is overrated, 22k on patreon while ryjinx makes 2k and it's just better.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 22, 2022)

ZeroFX said:


> Appveyor became shit throughout the years.
> 
> i use ryujinx, way faster on my machine and more stable, yuzu has lots of problems specially with newer or heavier titles, crashes, glitches and less accuracy in general. And its devs can't handle shit emojis. Yuzu is overrated, 22k on patreon while ryjinx makes 2k and it's just better.


Ryujinx can't even play Animal Crossing the majority of the time without a save file to bypass the start of the game.

Source: https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx-Games-List/issues/250

Both are good and you should honestly try your games on both to see which is better.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2022)

WHY DID THEY DO THAT??!?!?!?!
IT'S LEGIT BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## felindamuliadi (Jan 23, 2022)

I wonder how Nintendo Ninja filed the DMCA if it was indeed the cause.
Like 'look they are putting emu on your site'
'But it's just emu not the real thing'
'Yea but it does the same thing and I'mma lose sales coz of that'
'... Say no more fam I gotchu'


----------



## MarioKid666 (Jan 23, 2022)

I am not sure the Nintendo Ninjas have anything to do with this situation


----------



## ZeroFX (Jan 23, 2022)

bowlofspiders said:


> Ryujinx can't even play Animal Crossing the majority of the time without a save file to bypass the start of the game.
> 
> Source: https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx-Games-List/issues/250
> 
> Both are good and you should honestly try your games on both to see which is better.


I only say what i say because i use both , on the latest version (yuzu pineapple). Of course there's games that runs better on yuzu... just sharing my experience with the majority of the games i tried while seeking to have better experience than on my switch while at home.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Jan 23, 2022)

Yeah, the "Nintendo ninjas" haven't jack shit to do with this event. You always gonna blame Nintendo for the slightest news about anti-emulation? What was the saying? Ah, yes: "Brands aren't your friends" LMFAO


----------



## thekarter104 (Jan 23, 2022)

I tried to setup ryujinx with hoping to connect to my Switch locally but didnt work and glad actually afterall, may get banned on real Switch, atleast is what I think, since a non Nintendo connection would be made.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Yeah, the "Nintendo ninjas" haven't jack shit to do with this event. You always gonna blame Nintendo for the slightest news about anti-emulation? What was the saying? Ah, yes: "Brands aren't your friends" LMFAO


Do we know that?
Granted I have only read this thread and the linked twitter page but it seems to be unknown as to why they did what they did.

Any number of things it could be in addition to Nintendo (stolen code from something else, BIOS inclusion, false flagging, too much bandwidth used on whatever that source code handler is so they got rid of it...) but to say it is not Nintendo would also be inaccurate at this time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> ......Meanwhile those of us who know better are using Yuzu anyway.


Yes....let’s discourage alternatives and rely on one application so if there is an unexpected stoppage of development (personal issues, lack of interest etc) the community will be left without anything.

Remember 1964 and Project64?...how about ZSNES and Snes9x?...

Being closed minded is poison for open source.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2022)

Nintendo can't do a thing against emulators, so long as they don't use copyrighted code. SCOTUS is the law, not Nintendo, when it comes to emulators being legal.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2022)

Should have been there to begin with, but okay.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> Yes....let’s discourage alternatives and rely on one application so if there is an unexpected stoppage of development (personal issues, lack of interest etc) the community will be left without anything.
> 
> Remember 1964 and Project64?...how about ZSNES and Snes9x?...
> 
> Being closed minded is poison for open source.


What's also poison for opensource is working against a competing emulator dev, instead of sharing code and ideas.


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Should have been there to begin with, but okay.
> 
> 
> What's also poison for opensource is working against a competing emulator dev, instead of sharing code and ideas.


I wasn't aware that they were working against each other, they seem to help each other from what I've seen on their discord.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jan 23, 2022)

And then there is me ... I never ever heard of AppVeyor.


----------



## Crashdummyy (Jan 23, 2022)

PatrickD85 said:


> And then there is me ... I never ever heard of AppVeyor.


There is this thing called "Continuous Integration" (CI) and that is what AppVeyor does.
After the code is written on the developers machine, we usually use another ( neutral ) machine to let it compile, run tests and publish the files. 
Helps to get rid of the "works for me" stuff.
This neutral machine is spawned by AppVeyor


----------



## petran79 (Jan 23, 2022)

I finished Ninja Warriors on Ryujinx because on Yuzu it would crash out of a sudden after moving to the next stage.

But now for over two months Ryujinx crashes when I try to load games from the gui. Have to load them externally, which makes games with updates and dlc unplayable.

But the whole thing with Atlus and rcps3 few years earlier raises my suspicions since not all hosting sites are so open about those issues.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2022)

100% nintenDMCA had something to do with this


----------



## yadspi (Jan 23, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> 100% nintenDMCA had something to do with this


Could be that AppVeyor got scared of the attention it was getting after Metroid Dread got both emulators on the mainstream radar.


----------



## samantas5855 (Jan 23, 2022)

Edgarska said:


> Ryujinx is generally slower than yuzu in most games, and each emulator has games that work better than in the other one.
> It's dumb to choose one over the other at this point, they both have their use.


All games Ive tried work perfectly on Ryujinx yet they have severe issues on Yuzu.
Regarding performance, Ryujinx has gotten many optimizations recently and matches Yuzu in some cases. Ryujinx is also more accurate than Yuzu since the devs avoid hacks and haven't implemented accuracy settings. Speed hasn't been a problem for me tho as my system is equiped with a Ryzen 3600. I even use Ryu on my 8265u laptop with Linux too on less demanding games.



bowlofspiders said:


> The only way to get one of those (legally) is to play through the game yourself at least once meaning you have to endure a sub-par experience.
> 
> Since that is the case then first-time playthroughs on Ryujinx aren't nearly as good as yuzu. Whenever they add faster shader caching it'll alleviate this problem.


If you are talking about ARB/Assembly shaders, they make the game run slower on Yuzu.
I download my shaders tho since unlike Yuzu theyre never invalidated on Ryujinx


----------



## sley (Jan 23, 2022)

About the Yuzu vs Ryujinx situation the fact that Ryujinx got *free* LAN/LDN communication working makes trading Pokemon and some other cool features possible, with minimal setup. 
Yuzu gets 10x more money on patreon but instead of implementing that first they tried to sell a subscription for online functionality in games they don't even own. That left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Crashdummyy (Jan 23, 2022)

I haven't tried ryujinx as I am a yuzu patreon.

I will however possibly switch to ryujinx because I tested some games and apart from odyssey every Game runs smoother on it.
I mainly code in c# nowadays so I love to have look at incoming PRs and how the team works.
They do clean coding with a good code coverage.
For the end user that means nearly all of the bugs dont originate from weird sideeffects ( which is a really really good thing ).


----------



## smf (Jan 23, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> thing is "why"? it has no copyrighted code to my knowlege this is leaving a bad taste with me like discords "no distributing cheats" rule in their TOS where only one mere country (Japan) has an actual ban on it


I imagine it's because it violates DMCA/EUCD/equivalent WIPO treaties.

But I also imagine a load of keyboard warriors will try to point out that it doesn't violate them, while misunderstanding what the laws mean & we will go round the same circle over and over again.

Hopefully someone will come up with a less tired (and wrong) argument than Sony vs Connectix (which isn't applicable to the DMCA because the games were stored in plain text on the CD).


----------



## MissingN0pe (Jan 23, 2022)

There's no good reason not to have both emulators. Compatibility and performance vary a lot from one to the other depending on the game and the hardware you use.


----------



## ShadF0x (Jan 23, 2022)

bowlofspiders said:


> The only way to get one of those (legally) is to play through the game yourself at least once meaning you have to endure a sub-par experience.


"Legal shaders", incredible. What's next, DRM-restricted rendering pipelines?



Just use emusak.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 23, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> All games Ive tried work perfectly on Ryujinx yet they have severe issues on Yuzu.
> Regarding performance, Ryujinx has gotten many optimizations recently and matches Yuzu in some cases. Ryujinx is also more accurate than Yuzu since the devs avoid hacks and haven't implemented accuracy settings. Speed hasn't been a problem for me tho as my system is equiped with a Ryzen 3600. I even use Ryu on my 8265u laptop with Linux too on less demanding games.
> 
> 
> ...


Not referring to ARB. Vulkan on yuzu is leagues ahead of Ryujinx's OpenGL when it comes to shader compilation. Hopefully Ryujinx's ARB or Vulkan implementation fix these things.


ShadF0x said:


> "Legal shaders", incredible. What's next, DRM-restricted rendering pipelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Just use emusak.


Try asking for a shader cache on either emulator's Discords. You would quickly be shut down regardless of how you perceive the legality of these things.


----------



## TheGodMauro (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm putting a BIG question mark to that "Dropped for unknown reasons" statement, you can't just drop a client from a contract without legal repercussions unless one party broke the terms of said contract. If, and that's a dubious if, Appveyor really did drop them then, as paying customers, the Ryujinx team would have a right to start a lawsuit against them (Any programmer would know that, and I doubt that the people working on an emulator are greenhorns). But considering they just took the hit and moved elsewhere leads me to believe that they know the reasons and decided to let it go, making a tweet about it to gain those sweet anti corporate pity points.


----------



## samantas5855 (Jan 23, 2022)

bowlofspiders said:


> Not referring to ARB. Vulkan on yuzu is leagues ahead of Ryujinx's OpenGL when it comes to shader compilation. Hopefully Ryujinx's ARB or Vulkan implementation fix these things.
> 
> Try asking for a shader cache on either emulator's Discords. You would quickly be shut down regardless of how you perceive the legality of these things.


SPIR V is faster than GLSL and water is wet. Ryujinx will get SPIR V too and only MESA supports SPIR V on OpenGL (best drivers btw) but it will also get Vulkan soon.

About asking for shader caches on official Discord servers, simply don't. There's already a tool that downloads them.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 23, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> SPIR V is faster than GLSL and water is wet. Ryujinx will get SPIR V too and only MESA supports SPIR V on OpenGL (best drivers btw) but it will also get Vulkan soon.
> 
> About asking for shader caches on official Discord servers, simply don't. There's already a tool that downloads them.


Whenever Ryujinx gets those boosts in speed it'll be a much nicer experience for most people.

I wasn't encouraging people to ask for shader caches on a Discord, but simply saying that their legality is questionable which is why the discussion is banned in the first place on most emulation centric Discord servers. It wasn't in response to what you've said.


----------



## ShadF0x (Jan 23, 2022)

bowlofspiders said:


> Try asking for a shader cache on either emulator's Discords. You would quickly be shut down regardless of how you perceive the legality of these things.





> The shader cache itself contains copyrighted game code, which is why it must be treated the same as game roms.


Huh. The more you know. 

Since the caches are derivative, I assume it's a big, nice, muddy grey zone. And as with any grey zone, the developers would take the safest route of not condoning.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Jan 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Should have been there to begin with, but okay.
> 
> 
> What's also poison for opensource is working against a competing emulator dev, instead of sharing code and ideas.


So competition is not allowed, got it. For fuck sake...


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jan 23, 2022)

If this ends up being Nintendo's doing then it's alarming to say the least.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> So competition is not allowed, got it. For fuck sake...


I didn't say that. I prefer healthy and useful competition, not people competing against one another out of spite.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Jan 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I didn't say that. I prefer healthy and useful competition, not people competing against one another out of spite.


Dunno where you lived for the last 30 years, but most of the time technology (And gaming) progressed when companies competed against one another out of spite. Namco was a very common target, as everyone tried to one up their game after they released Xevious -Which was popular in Japan-, and Sega made Hang On just because they were jealous of Pole Position, mainly due to its very smooth road/sprite scaling


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 24, 2022)

YUZU FTW on a i7-4770K +GTX 1070 @1440p























For all the naysayers of YuZu


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 24, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> SPIR V is faster than GLSL and water is wet. Ryujinx will get SPIR V too and only MESA supports SPIR V on OpenGL (best drivers btw) but it will also get Vulkan soon.
> 
> About asking for shader caches on official Discord servers, simply don't. There's already a tool that downloads them.


YuZu already has Vulkan support... FTW.


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 24, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> YUZU FTW on a i7-4770K +GTX 1070 @1440p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I expect good arguments from posts with emojis, but what does that prove? 
We already know both emulators can run games.


----------



## ack (Jan 24, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo can't do a thing against emulators, so long as they don't use copyrighted code. SCOTUS is the law, not Nintendo, when it comes to emulators being legal.


they can do whatever they want, as long as noone sues them for it


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 24, 2022)

Edgarska said:


> Not that I expect good arguments from posts with emojis, but what does that prove?
> We already know both emulators can run games.


Emojis or not, that doesn't make a comment less substantive, smh


----------



## sley (Jan 24, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> YUZU FTW on a i7-4770K +GTX 1070 @1440p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What everyone is saying is that Ryujinx is an important alternative to yuzu.
Not that yuzu sucks, no need to go all fanboy mode lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2022)

ack said:


> they can do whatever they want, as long as noone sues them for it



Yeah, no they can't. Sony V. Bleem! and Sony v. Connectix really prove otherwise. Emulators are legal, fact.


----------



## ack (Jan 24, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, no they can't. Sony V. Bleem! and Sony v. Connectix really prove otherwise. Emulators are legal, fact.


... what i'm saying is that if they aren't caught, there's no reason for them not to take down emulators.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 24, 2022)

To all haters of an emulator or the other
I've tried both on many games
Yuzu has bugs not present on ryujinx
Ryujinx has bug not present on yuzu
No switch emulator are perfect so far
None are better than the other
So please, shut up with your ''this emu is better'', it's fake news...


----------



## SaulFemm (Jan 24, 2022)

samantas5855 said:


> Its filled with settings like accuracy and stuff like that.


Oh no, options!


----------



## AfricanLuigi (Jan 24, 2022)

AshuraZro said:


> Getting into an argument in record time over which emulator is better seems like a silly things. I think its crazy awesome there are two significant switch emulators in the first place!
> 
> Regarding the project getting pulled without notice or explination, that is a shitty thing to do when you should remember that developers are supposed to be the customers on the platform in the first place.


I guess "competition" drives innovation and fanboy arguments


----------



## AfricanLuigi (Jan 24, 2022)

smf said:


> I imagine it's because it violates DMCA/EUCD/equivalent WIPO treaties.
> 
> But I also imagine a load of keyboard warriors will try to point out that it doesn't violate them, while misunderstanding what the laws mean & we will go round the same circle over and over again.
> 
> Hopefully someone will come up with a less tired (and wrong) argument than Sony vs Connectix (which isn't applicable to the DMCA because the games were stored in plain text on the CD).


Everyones a lawyer when they wanna be right


----------



## petran79 (Jan 25, 2022)

ack said:


> ... what i'm saying is that if they aren't caught, there's no reason for them not to take down emulators.



They can't take them down but with such a lawyer army they are on constant alert where even a tiny code slip up can lead to the whole project being taken down. Lets face it, not many emulation hobbyists can afford to ask a lawyer for advice every time.


----------



## smf (Jan 25, 2022)

petran79 said:


> Lets face it, not many emulation hobbyists can afford to ask a lawyer for advice every time.


Right, especially when the answer has already been decided in decss case....


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Jan 25, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> Yes, let's all bash Nintendo for no good reason. Meanwhile those of us who know better are using Yuzu anyway.


There are plenty of good reasons xD


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 30, 2022)

From Ryujinx... Desmume for Nintendo DS (Windows) also got same problems...



> {"message":"Artifacts download limit (1024 MB/day) exceeded."}



Download Desmume from appveyor is now... USELESS!!! See this!

https://github.com/TASEmulators/desmume/issues/500
http://forums.desmume.org/viewtopic.php?pid=29977#p29977

Waiting for Zeromus find a way... Maybe anyone can help zeromus about this...


----------



## scoobydude51 (Jan 31, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> From Ryujinx... Desmume for Nintendo DS (Windows) also got same problems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xenia is also affected by this. AppVeyor just screwed over everyone


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 1, 2022)

This is second time AppVeyor got problems... the first one about...

From


> Artifacts older than *6 months* are automatically deleted. For more details see Artifacts retention policy.



Into


> Artifacts older than *1 month* are automatically deleted. For more details see Artifacts retention policy.



Time was changed...


----------



## scoobydude51 (Feb 1, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> This is second time AppVeyor got problems... the first one about...
> 
> From
> 
> ...


It’s like AppVeyor wants to loose their userbase. There’s been a huge exodus to GtHub Actions, not because of BS like this, but it so much faster than AppVeyor.


----------



## Crashdummyy (Feb 1, 2022)

scoobydude51 said:


> It’s like AppVeyor wants to loose their userbase. There’s been a huge exodus to GtHub Actions, not because of BS like this, but it so much faster than AppVeyor.


They lost ne Long ago 
But they lost me to Azure devops.
Id still prefer it over GitHub ...
Well but it is still Microsoft/Azure and lets at least Hope GitHub wont become Like this


----------

